# anyone tried the clay cloth/mitts from china?



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

*anyone tried the clay cloth/mitts from china?* EDIT ITS HERE **

i fancy trying a clay mitt , but im a little put off by the prices

having a quick look around they seem to available for $14-15 posted so roughly a tenner

wondered if anyone had took a chance on one?


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Give it a go and do a write up, I'd love to see if there's any difference between the cheap ones and the expensive ones


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've got "an expensive" one, and would be interested in seeing if the "knock off's"  from China are up to the job, the few bits of Chinese clay I've bought, have been comparable to the more expensive stuff in my opinion!!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

pretty much everything these days comes from china anyway...worth a try at 1/4 price i recon


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

right ordered one for £10 will update on how it goes


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Interested to see how you get on


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I've got "an expensive" one, and would be interested in seeing if the "knock off's"  from China are up to the job, the few bits of Chinese clay I've bought, have been comparable to the more expensive stuff in my opinion!!


Where did your "expensive" one come from exactly? I bet China! :lol:


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

I ordered one a few weeks back in fact its at the post office ready for me to collect will let you know how I get on


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Its rubbish,my friend got one of those,its just came apart in his hands while working.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

ronwash said:


> Its rubbish,my friend got one of those,its just came apart in his hands while working.


Not being funny, but....how do you know *it's* rubbish....you don't even know which one he's buying, there's more than one outlet from China.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

trv8 said:


> Not being funny, but....how do you know *it's* rubbish....you don't even know which one he's buying, there's more than one outlet from China.


yeah they did have a few to choose from lol

i guess in fairness the uk sellers may have done some leg work testing several to find a acceptable quality one to warrent the price differance


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> yeah they did have a few to choose from lol
> 
> i guess in fairness the uk sellers may have done some leg work testing several to find a acceptable quality one to warrent the price differance


Do you have a link where you bought it from?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

aliexpress.com ...search clay cloth


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Just opened up the package it looks good so far, I will have a try over the weekend to see how it fairs. Ive got the dodo juice clay block to compare it with.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Not being funny, but....how do you know *it's* rubbish....you don't even know which one he's buying, there's more than one outlet from China.


Firsl of all i ment the clay,its all the same rubbish quality,if you want to try,go ahead.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

ronwash said:


> Firsl of all i ment the clay,its all the same rubbish quality,if you want to try,go ahead.


Who's on about clay .

And for your information, not everything from China is rubbish.....including 'claybars'.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have spoke to a few manufactures of the clay towels and yes Quality does differ a lot depending how much you want to pay take the rubber quality on the towel pic in this thread then take a look at one of stangs or close up of polished bliss speedy one. I am not saying you cant get them cheaper but its finding the right ones.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

spot on Lee ^ the old adage better by right than pay twice :thumb:


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> I have spoke to a few manufactures of the clay towels and yes Quality does differ a lot depending how much you want to pay take the rubber quality on the towel pic in this thread then take a look at one of stangs or close up of polished bliss speedy one. I am not saying you cant get them cheaper but its finding the right ones.


Yes I totally agree with you there but as a student I'd rather go for the one that is 1/4 of the price.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

halam said:


> Yes I totally agree with you there but as a student I'd rather go for the one that is 1/4 of the price.


I agree if its a good copy trouble is through life sometimes I have found to my own cost buy cheap buy twice you never know one you have got might work well and remove contamination same as others and last 40 cars until you try these things you never know. :thumb:


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Exactly. It would be a boring place if everyone bought/used the same things. Detailing is about testing new and different products.


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

The uk clay mitts are over priced. 40 quid for a microfiber with sume rubber on it. I guess someone's looked at the price of a clay bar, figured the mitt last 4x longer so charge accordingly. Prices should come down one these become popular


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> right ordered one for £10 will update on how it goes


Would be interested to know where from please, might get one myself


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

aliexpress.com...search clay cloth - take your pick 

i wont post the sellers details until it arrives and i can show the quality/lack of , theres lots of sellers and cloths to chose from


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

some people can be so naive. Think about where the 'expensive' and 'quality' clay cloths are made? In some expensive lab by people wearing white jackets in London? Come on .... don't kid yourself. I'm not saying they're all the same but I'm saying you shouldn't turn your nose up and dismiss thembecause they're 'Made in China' as that's where most of your gear is from!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

123HJMS said:


> some people can be so naive. Think about where the 'expensive' and 'quality' clay cloths are made? In some expensive lab by people wearing white jackets in London? Come on .... don't kid yourself. I'm not saying they're all the same but I'm saying you shouldn't turn your nose up and dismiss thembecause they're 'Made in China' as that's where most of your gear is from!


yeah just someone is getting rich from it , theyre even cheaper if you buy 1000s


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

If they're not made in China yet, eventually they will be - and they will all come from there


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I ain't really felt the urge to try one yet tbh i'm quite happy with my BH bars, but that may change and if it does i'll get a Car Magic cloth from china for a tenner. 40 quid for a clay cloth? ! Can't see how anyone could even try and justify that price..


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Folks,

I'm really surprised at the thought that _this_ cloth is seen as being OK...










...take a closer look and try and estimate how much of that surface is flat, as
a percentage. 10%? 20%? 30%? Greater than 30%? There's a good reason 
why I'm asking this question. It has to do with the _way_ that a clay-cloth 
works.

First of all, and most importantly, unlike clay, the clay cloth does _not_ 
absorb sharps into its membrane. What it does is loosen them and then
release them into the lubricant that you're using.

Now have a look at a close-up of a quality clay cloth...










...and do the same thing as you did before - try and estimate the flat area
as a percentage. Give up? It is very difficult to guess isn't it? My best guess 
is less than 10%, but more importantly, what I see are many, many more gaps
and valleys for the released sharps to be carried along harmlessly within the 
lubricant, not trapped twixt flat piece of membrane and paint, with inevitable
marring results.

As for this "Chinese" thing, whoever is selling this is hooking onto a growing
market, selling on the back of good reviews for quality cloths, whilst the going
is good and there are still few "experts" to recognise the difference. Would I 
put that cheap cloth on anyone's car? Not on your life! My best advice would 
be to dump it, and sharpish...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I'm sure the 2nd cloth could be made for pennies in china too... The 1st one is of bad design however and I wouldn't use it if that's what was received.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

There are a few same looking as above on that site, but you need to get one and try first to find out what quality they are


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

imycool said:


> Well I'm sure the 2nd cloth could be made for pennies in China too...


Maybe, but I'd want any tool that has a _potential_ for marring paint to
come from a reputable source, so cost leaves the equation. The ADS 
clay cloth will pay for itself very quickly when compared to clay, but the 
results and work savings don't begin to bear comparison!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Until these actually replace clay bars. I'm not really fussed to buying one


However if it turns out these mega cheap alternatives are ok, then I'll get one


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I know what you're saying steve and not to get into a major debate over it, because like i said they don't interest me at the moment, but these were what i was looking at














which look like the same pattern as the one in your image.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Got a link?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> Got a link?


Have a scout on here, there's a couple of different listings/sellers
http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-car-clay-cloth.html

I am a bit tempted.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ordered one (I think, quite confusing payment service)


I'll keep you guys updated about it


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

When I speak of a reputable source, the ones that ADS supply are regularly
used by them on Ferraris that they detail. This, over and above my own
experiences, tends to convince me of their lower marring risk. The cloth that 
looks similar above seems a bit shallower. 

There's no doubt that prices will come down, but I'm enjoying the fact that it's
in my armoury now and I can tackle any detailing job within the limitations of
my gammy hands and unsteady gait. I also save myself a whole load of aches 
and pains as a result. 

What sells it for me is the cutting out of the pre-wax clean. When you consider 
that's on the back of very gently wiping a cloth back and forth, what joy!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally I WOULD buy a cheap clay cloth to try. It's the only way you will put to bed for yourself weather or not it's worth it. Waiting on others say so is weak IMO, as people lie and are emotional, trying for yourself is the only way. Bravo to the op I say
What I WOULDN'T do is speculate how "someone can justify" their price when A) you don't know their base cost and B) you are not comparing the same product. Similar, but not the same. ESPECIALLY if you own or use neither

Detailing is meant to be fun and exciting, you don't find that on a forum, you find it hands on in a garage or on a driveway somewhere, anything else is just pushing buttons on a keypad. 

As with the first "cheap clay cloth" thread. OP, enjoy, record, test, destroy, report your findings. You may have the next new thing. But be honest, if it fails after 10 cars and others are buying, don't forget it's on you. You kind of have a responsibility. Like the cg clay mitt thread and the cheap Chinese rupes machines. These have come defective and are breaking, and is difficult to replace. If you are going to recommend stuff it's on you, glory and failure. Jeez, if they are as good as the ads cloth, last as long with as little marring, I might get some myself 

Matt


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Why are people obsessing over small amounts of cash when we are working on vehicles worth many many thousands of pounds and spending many hours doing so? Don't forget the residual value of the labour we all put in with any and all products that we own.

What matters to me is does the product work? Does it do so whilst giving me a good user experience? What is the cost of ownership like? 

If it cost £60 works well but you then throw it away. Maybe you can complain. Is this the case with the ADS clay cloth?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

stangalang...whats the country of origin on the ones you sell out of intrest


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Berylburton said:


> Why are people obsessing over small amounts of cash when we are working on vehicles worth many many thousands of pounds and spending many hours doing so? Don't forget the residual value of the labour we all put in with any and all products that we own.
> 
> What matters to me is does the product work? Does it do so whilst giving me a good user experience? What is the cost of ownership like?
> 
> If it cost £60 works well but you then throw it away. Maybe you can complain. Is this the case with the ADS clay cloth?


Nope. Consistent results time and again. Proven and quantified


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> stangalang...whats the country of origin on the ones you sell out of intrest


Everything I resell comes from Alfred. And of course comes fron Asia. Pretty much everything does.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Everything I resell comes from Alfred. And of course comes fron Asia. Pretty much everything does.


so joe public could be buying the same ones as you do at a much reduced rate (or indeed complete tat thats the gamble)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> so joe public could be buying the same ones as you do at a much reduced rate (or indeed complete tat thats the gamble)


No. Not unless you buy from Alfred. But you could be buying better. Read my original post. I'm on your side. What I'm asking is for others not to speculate when they own or use neither


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah wasnt having a pop at you , i realise you have overheads and taxes to pay and make a bit for your efforts


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> yeah wasnt having a pop at you , i realise you have overheads and taxes to pay and make a bit for your efforts


It's exactly that. Listen I'm just a reseller. I don't make stuff, couldn't if I tried lol. And I don't have a problem in people finding cheaper alternatives, it's the circle of life Steve. Of anything it's an ego boost as until I started selling and demonstrating ours it wasn't really an accepted product, and now everyone references them being "£40" which again I take some credit for, they used to be £65 plus for equivalent ones and required manufacturer own lube at a high price as well, I said "I'm gonna beat that" and did.

You know I stand by ours. It's tried and tested and proven on 40 Plus cars now under strong lighting and by novices. But the day people like you stop searching and testing is a boring one. As we no longer find other things to play with.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

stangalang said:


> It's exactly that. Listen I'm just a reseller. I don't make stuff, couldn't if I tried lol. And I don't have a problem in people finding cheaper alternatives, it's the circle of life Steve. Of anything it's an ego boost as until I started selling and demonstrating ours it wasn't really an accepted product, and now everyone references them being "£40" which again I take some credit for, they used to be £65 plus for equivalent ones and required manufacturer own lube at a high price as well, I said "I'm gonna beat that" and did.
> 
> You know I stand by ours. It's tried and tested and proven on 40 Plus cars now under strong lighting and by novices. But the day people like you stop searching and testing is a boring one. As we no longer find other things to play with.


Iv tried 6 different types and iv found the the ones that cost that bit more are better and last longer and better to use. Iv found that in the case of the clay cloth the more you spend the better they are. I can send you one to test if you like. I also think people forget that if customs check it then there is a £8 clearance fee to pay


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

wont be customs fee's on a single cloth at that value


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> wont be customs fee's on a single cloth at that value


You would be surprised


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts yet so I'm not sure exactly what's going on. 

With regard to cheap stuff, I've fallen for the hype around where products come from, who is rebranding etc and bought the cheap 'same' items on a few things. Every single one has been rubbish.

As far as the ADS cloth goes, I've not used it and only used one ADS product, only spoken to Matt once via pm so please don't go thinking I'm a fanboy as I'm definitely not but what I will say is that looking at the ADS price list all the durability claims are lower than what everyone says they get out of them and most importantly everything seems to be extremely competitive priced and generally at the low end of the market (price wise) 

Personally I can't see the ADS clay cloth being any different, I can't say for sure obviously but I'd be pretty confident in saying it's not a £3 item with a massive mark up.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Hasan1 said:


> You would be surprised


Was that just for one cloth or several/a combined shipment you had delivered?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Was that just for one cloth or several/a combined shipment you had delivered?


It was for 1 item. 
If customs check it it gets a charge if its 1 item or 50 it makes no difference

3.5 Why do I have to pay a handling fee to Royal Mail?
If customs charges are payable upon importation, Royal Mail charge a handling fee to cover the costs for carrying out customs procedures paying any customs duties or VAT due and collecting it from you. If customs examination is required, or if information is missing from the declaration, Royal Mail open, repack and reseal the package. Royal Mail fees are itemised separately on the charge label and are collected at the same time as customs charges.

All international courier and postal operators charge fees for their services and HMRC does not have any authority over the level of charges they apply.

As they are completely separate from any customs charges, any queries about them should be raised with Royal Mail or Parcelforce Worldwide as appropriate.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

whats the rest that made it up to £23

what im saying is the cloth is too low value on its own to attact duty/taxes


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Nope. Consistent results time and again. Proven and quantified


I know, it was a rhetorical question


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Berylburton said:


> I know, it was a rhetorical question


That's why I stuck the thanks under knew exactly what you were getting at and was in total agreement.

Again, no problems with op, thread, or practice. Just wanted to highlight Steve has found an alternative, and not the same thing cheaper. As I think some were starting to assume.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> whats the rest that made it up to £23
> 
> what im saying is the cloth is too low value on its own to attact duty/taxes


This is what I was thinking.

I've ordered quite a few things from overseas so know whichever courier gets hold of it on arrival here is liable to charge you for the privilege, but I've never been hit with duty on low value items/orders.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I wonder how much Junior Bears one was, all in?


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

For me claying is one of the worst parts of detailing and any way to speed up the process is a bonus. 

After trying the cheap clay cloth I found that it did work but it marred the paint similar to an aggressive clay. So much so I bought the ADS cloth from matt due to its reduced marring capabilities and it is definitely better quality.

I clay my car around 2/3 times a year depending on fall out so correcting each and every time isn't possible but on cars that haven't been clayed regularly the cheap cloth has its use, especially if was to correct the paintwork after.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

m1pui said:


> This is what I was thinking.
> 
> I've ordered quite a few things from overseas so know whichever courier gets hold of it on arrival here is liable to charge you for the privilege, but I've never been hit with duty on low value items/orders.


It was down as other. Saturday delivery charge that was not requested and was refunded. Il see if I can get the accountant to email me a copy


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

I have this one,

http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/detailing-clay/carpro-polyshave-decontamination-towel-677

Pretty good if you ask me, i do want to try the ADS cloth when this one is finished with. Also made in China, got a sticker on the back of the box.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Just to correct a misquote, it's not 'speculation' , it's observation, from a buyer's POV. And imo 40 quid is expensive for what it is, and no, i haven't used one, but my pal bought one of these last year and i said the same thing to him http://www.autopia.org/forum/topic/126955-nanoskin-surface-prep-towel/


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have personally tried about 11 different clay cloths from various Chinese suppliers and I can tell you for sure there are differences in quality.

We have found one that I am now happy with and am in talks with the company regarding importing larger quantities.

I can tell you for a start that the one that the link was posted for is a low to meduim quality one. 

The differences includes how they slide over your paintwork, solution that is needed to work with them (the one we have chosen even works fine with water although a soap/onr solution is probably best) and also the finish they leave. Furthermore I can tell you that the cheaper ones will leave scratches, all be it very fine, on your paint. I was using my BMW boot as a test panel and that is regarded as 'hard paint' and therefore if it is leaving scratches on that god help you 'soft paint' users. Lastly as stangalang touched on, the clay surface is often too 'smooth'.

Many of these guys in Aliexpress have used the exact same picture, a couple I got didn't match the picture.

Lastly I will agree with what stangalang has said with regards to the product he is selling. Although I have not used mine, others have said it is premium quality. They have a right to charge the price for the research, endless testing etc that they have done. If they are putting their name against a cloth, then it had better be the best, else we would all lose faith in other new products they may introduce. As it happens, people have said how good it is and that has influenced others to buy!

Just my 2 pence worth.....


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mk3Brick said:


> I have this one,
> 
> http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/detailing-clay/carpro-polyshave-decontamination-towel-677
> 
> Pretty good if you ask me, i do want to try the ADS cloth when this one is finished with. Also made in China, got a sticker on the back of the box.


A good price and from brand you can trust.

I have ads cloth, cg block and cg mitt


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> A good price and from brand you can trust.
> 
> I have ads cloth, cg block and cg mitt


And which one you prefer?


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have very little experience but would like to say a lot of things we buy now come from China and the quality of products vary. I could have been lucky and bought a £10 cloth that was really good quality.
or, I could have bought 5 or 6 that were not good
I was happy to go with the ADS one after reading a review on DW.
I buy quite a few things this way including a welder. Lots of people say they are rubbish. I read up on them and bought a gem. Even a pro welder is impressed with it.
It was not the cheapest but someone had to buy several types to research the quality.
It's just my way of buying things.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> http://www.autopia.org/forum/topic/126955-nanoskin-surface-prep-towel/


Reading the above page, you come to a very interesting paragraph...


> The *critical safety factor* is adequate lubrication; most clay retailers supply
> their detailing spray (QD) as a lubricant, the problem with many of them is
> that they contain some form of solvent or alcohol, which may cause the
> polymers to dry out, and spray waxes contain silicone and wax that negatively
> ...


...and this also comes into the equation when deciding upon the quality of
the cloth itself! In other words, the reputation of a good cloth could easily be 
destroyed by using an unsuitable lubricant.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Reading the above page, you come to a very interesting paragraph...
> 
> ...and this also comes into the equation when deciding upon the quality of
> the cloth itself! In other words, the reputation of a good cloth could easily be
> ...


Yeah, it's a good point.. As i said ,i alerted one of my mates about that nano towel after reading that post by 'the old grey whistle test'. But i've never physically used one, just held it.. Just to make it clear though, i'm not saying they don't work or making judgments on quality on any of them, because that's the only one i've ever come in contact with, i just thought they'd have dropped in price by now? Although, Carpro's version is the cheapest of the 'known' brand's.. To tell the truth steve, i don't think i could bring myself to pay 40 quid for a product like that.. And trust me, i like spending dough


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> To tell the truth steve, i don't think i could bring myself to pay 40 quid for a product like that.. And trust me, i like spending dough


OK, so how do you value your time? If the cloth, used properly, saves you half
a day of ball-aching pre-wax cleaning, how much worth do you put on that?
If it saves you that work on each and every car you do, you get my drift?

That's only the start. There's the sheer smoothness of the finish that you'd
probably not even achieve with pre-wax cleaning; the total simplicity of use 
etc., etc... Before this cloth arrived, believe me, I really did wonder what 
good words I was going to write about a cloth costing 40 quid! Especially,
as I had been asked to specifically write a review.

Initially, the cloth was sent to me on loan - but it wasn't long before I
decided that brandishing my PayPal in Matt's direction would be a much wiser
move. I now see it as a valuable tool I'd be totally lost without!

I'm not looking back, in anger or otherwise...

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Audriulis said:


> And which one you prefer?


Not used the cloth. 
Mitt is good. Does marr paint alittle. 
Block I have noticed a fair amount of marring behind.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone doubting how good a cloth is, trust me it is brilliant. Clay bars will be extinct, mark my words! 

Saves sooooo much time and I feel much more comfortable with a cloth knowing that I just need to rinse it is clean it. With those clay bars I had to keep folding and even then youre lucky after half the car to keep getting a clean side.

Plus you literally need no pressure, let the weight cloth do the work.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Just to correct a misquote, it's not 'speculation' , it's observation, from a buyer's POV. And imo 40 quid is expensive for what it is, and no, i haven't used one, but my pal bought one of these last year and i said the same thing to him http://www.autopia.org/forum/topic/126955-nanoskin-surface-prep-towel/


I do have a problem justifying the price of these, i've not used one and dont doubt they are great at what they do but at £40 for 1. thats a lot for what you get


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

I understand they save time, but that can't justify the high price for what the product is. Unfortunately when you've got a monopoly on the uk market I guess you can charge what u want. Once more people source good quality ones, we should see the price come down.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't see how they save time. Is claying really that slow a process?


I thought this was just a less messy reusable product


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> I don't see how they save time.


See Post #70 in this thread...

It takes just as long to clay cloth as it takes to clay, but you save time by not 
having to go to a pre-wax clean afterward. The finish left by the cloth will 
bear no comparison to that left by clay, in that the surface will come up much
smoother than you can probably achieve with a pre-wax clean. If you're going
to be working by hand, that's a real bonus, believe me!

So time saved on no pre-wax clean, clean-up time of pads and cloths saved, 
and money saved on no PWCs. People don't have qualms over spending that
kind of money on waxes that waste away, so why quibble over the price of a 
useful tool?

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

As said earlier

I won't justify the £40 price tag for a 'branded' item when I can try a cheaper alternative first to see what it's like. If the cheaper one is good enough for me then that's even more of a bonus


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> See Post #70 in this thread...
> 
> It takes just as long to clay cloth as it takes to clay, but you save time by not
> having to go to a pre-wax clean afterward. The finish left by the cloth will
> ...


personally i would pre wax after using one of them as they wont leave the paint ready for an lsp and a pre wax isnt just to clean, they also add to the finish.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> ...as they wont leave the paint ready for an lsp


If that statement was true in my experience of the ADS cloth, then I'd have 
very little to say in favour of making this investment.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> If that statement was true in my experience of the ADS cloth, then I'd have
> very little to say in favour of making this investment.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


think the answer will be diffrent on supersoft jap paint 
It also depends on what a persons standards are of lsp ready paint


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> think the answer will be diffrent on supersoft jap paint
> It also depends on what a persons standards are of lsp ready paint


Sorry, but that's pure conjecture...

These two photos show just how clean you can get the paint. Would you
now be contemplating a pre-wax clean, seeing this?



















Regards,
Steve


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> Sorry, but that's pure conjecture...
> 
> These two photos show just how clean you can get the paint. Would you
> now be contemplating a pre-wax clean, seeing this?
> ...


the problem with photos is they never tell the full truth, I could take a picture of a car with really bad swirls etc and in need of a machine polish and by getting the right angle the paint would look exactly the same as the ones you posted.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> think the answer will be diffrent on supersoft jap paint
> It also depends on what a persons standards are of lsp ready paint


And that's the clincher right there.... I have seen one post regarding the cloth and Jap paint and that was a post asking what went wrong as it marred the crap out of it...

Many people have had good things to say about the Carpro Block, my Black Impreza looked wet sanded after. And yes I do know how to use it before anyone say I applied too much pressure.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone decide if the cheaper ones were any good as mainz car care got a sale on at the moment and the are a tenner plus delivery?


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

danwel said:


> Anyone decide if the cheaper ones were any good as mainz car care got a sale on at the moment and the are a tenner plus delivery?


I'd be interested in this too. But £6 delivery is a bit steep :doublesho


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

justinio said:


> I'd be interested in this too. But £6 delivery is a bit steep :doublesho


They have a crimbo sale on so some great offers but sadly I only want cloth. They frequent the mpsoc and have asked a few questions so will let you know on postage as I'm not interested at 6 quid postage


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

justinio said:


> I'd be interested in this too. But £6 delivery is a bit steep :doublesho


It's a bit of an awkward one, like the shipping costs for the CostCo MF's.

If it's packaged anything like the ADS one, it's just slightly too thick to be classed as a large letter by Royal Mail so straight off, the minimum charge would be £4.10 for 1st class. Not sure how much difference the charges for UK Mail, who they appear to use, are.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> I do have a problem justifying the price of these, i've not used one and dont doubt they are great at what they do but at £40 for 1. thats a lot for what you get


You and me both cheek... I don't doubt them either mate..I'd have thought something like that would be a score at the most.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah right I see. I have the dodo clay block but gonna sell them for a cloth or possibly use my clay bar as I quite enjoy it lol


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just working out my maths take average clay bar 11 pounds split in to 4 pieces so 4 cars, so cost £44 to do 16 cars clay cloth is 44 pounds with postage which should do minimal of 20 cars though as I know clay cloths come in different grades as i have spoke direct with 2 manufactures so top of the line one looking more like 40 + cars.

its a no brainier that even at £40 pounds its a good price to me 

What is not talked about much is what products to use on the clay clothes to get the best from them and not damage the rubber.

Now doesn't matter who sells them long as quality is there they have overheads with unit cost shipping costs then custom charges plus time repacking sending out to me profit margins are not great the home user does not take all this is not consideration.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Goodfella36 said:


> Just working out my maths take average clay bar 11 pounds split in to 4 pieces so 4 cars, so cost £44 to do 16 cars clay cloth is 44 pounds with postage which should do minimal of 20 cars though as I know clay cloths come in different grades as i have spoke direct with 2 manufactures so top of the line one looking more like 40 + cars.
> 
> its a no brainier that even at £40 pounds its a good price to me
> 
> ...


I dont know what clay you use but personally i use built hamber and you get way more that 16 cars from 4 bars.
at £40 a time i personally think is way to much and theres a lot of profit in that. the price has probably been worked out the same way you did, as in not what it cost to produce but how much it saves over normal clay


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> I dont know what clay you use but personally i use built hamber and you get way more that 16 cars from 4 bars.
> at £40 a time i personally think is way to much and theres a lot of profit in that. the price has probably been worked out the same way you did, as in not what it cost to produce but how much it saves over normal clay


So you admit its a saving over clay which is the point isn't it not a massive rip off.

I use blit hamber well did and always cut in to 4 pieces I suppose its how tight you are and how much you want to fold the pieces over yes you could get more out a claybar but then you also risk the doing more damage to the paint depending how contaminated the paint is in the first place.

For years on DW most have cut up a clay bar in to 4 then chucked away after a car well I always did as I would not want to introduce more marks in to paint then possible. if the clay was not bad after a car it might get used on wheels of course some people are tighter and use them more then once I accept this.

now the amount of people that also drop the clay well then this is no good well again if really tight you might try to clean it off fold it over.

Drop a Clay cloth you don't have this problem as can be washed off no problem again a saving.

And yes been using clay bars for 5-6 years but I am a convert to the clay cloth except where lots of paint over spray is concerned

I sometimes wonder on here people wont be happy until things are free and English people arent allowed to make some kind of profit.

how is there a lot of profit

you have shipping on top of that from Korea/china now a supplier will probably add more goods on the order so weight becomes a factor now if sent by air this can not be cheap then you are lumbered with a big customs bill as well then you have unit rent to keep all these goods in remember some can be stored for quite a while till they sell so its dead money for a while. then that person spends countless hours answering emails searching these products out to bring to DW doing testing of products which costs them money before they make a penny to find the right product to sell.

for the home user who wants to order a couple of cheap ones themselves yes then price might seem high but then as has been seen they spend the money on these products and often they are not as good.

If there was that much profit to be made out of all these goods places like shinerama would not go under and many others over the years.

Now I have looked it to ordering abroad and also from car chem etc or re branding some cheap chemicals put them in to posh bottles and tripling my money and would make far more money ordering cheap chemicals like others are doing or re-bottleing as it would cost less then trying to order from china and korea japan by the time shipping custom charges are taken in to account I would make less profit yes for ordering the odd couple of products then I don't blame people but please don't think there is loads of money for small business who get most of the products from abroad more so if its quality products and not the cheap ones.

If ordering in massive bulk loads then yes of course it does get cheaper but many of the small business cant afford to do this.

I am sure ads etc can do the cheaper cloths that a couple of others have and charge 20 quid but quality is cheaper if that's what people want then you have the option to buy from other places and not moan about it. the option is there.

I used to sound like you in fact you will probably see some posts like your of mine a few years ago until I looked at products from around the world and spoke to manufactures from UK and abroad and for the small business it can be very hard going if you want quality Ingredients in your products as of course anything can be specified for a price like I have said re-branding is easy god one company is buying 5 liters of a product £15 sticking it in 250ml posh bottles selling it for £7.95 nice profit there but others have morals and want to source quality ingredients etc but make a lot less profit.

As I said the option of cheaper clay cloths are there and as they become more popular then I have no doubt the price will come down a little.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just ordered a clay cloth from www.mainzcarcare.co.uk for £10 + postage, as part of their Xmas extravaganza,offer ends at midnight :thumb:
http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/mainz-clay-cloth

Mike


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

mike41 said:


> I just ordered a clay cloth from www.mainzcarcare.co.uk for £10 + postage, as part of their Xmas extravaganza,offer ends at midnight :thumb:
> http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/mainz-clay-cloth
> 
> Mike


That is an excellent price is the square type rubber though but still cant argue with that price.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Everyone has a different price point they are prepared to buy a specific product, we all have. I am happy with the ADS cloth that I bought - yes it was expensive and I won't use it as often as many others. However I viewed it as an investment and as far as I'm concerned the ease of use and flexibility of use are huge plus points for me.

One final point, if they are the money spinner everyone thinks, then more producers/stockists will release them and the cost will reduce. So it's us perceived 'suckers' that are prepared to pay these prices help to reduce the cost for everyone in the long term.:thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> That is an excellent price is the square type rubber though but still cant argue with that price.


Thats what I thought,you can't go wrong for a tenner. They're doing Flexipads clay discs and decon pads for DA as well :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

mike41 said:


> Thats what I thought,you can't go wrong for a tenner. They're doing Flexipads clay discs and decon pads for DA as well :thumb:
> Mike


As these are the cheaper cloths which not many have tried it would be interesting to see how they preform marring and how long they last or if the rubber goes funny with certain lubes used as they all can but not much has been said on this subject but these cloths do need the right kind of product used with them.

I have no issue with buying cheaper products if they work as well at all but there are price points to suit everyone but that goes for products in all kind of industries.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Goodfella36 said:


> So you admit its a saving over clay which is the point isn't it not a massive rip off.
> 
> I use blit hamber well did and always cut in to 4 pieces I suppose its how tight you are and how much you want to fold the pieces over yes you could get more out a claybar but then you also risk the doing more damage to the paint depending how contaminated the paint is in the first place.
> 
> ...


I have never said they are no good, what i said and no one has proved it wrong is they are overpriced for what you get. :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> I have never said they are no good, what i said and no one has proved it wrong is they are overpriced for what you get. :thumb:


until more have used the cheap ones v the more expensive ones then I agree hard to be proven wrong would have to do marr test on same paintwork with both cloths at same time do the same number of cars with both cloths using the same lubes to see if one lasted better then other and there's only a few people on DW who might go to that extent for testing. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Goodfella36 said:


> As these are the cheaper cloths which not many have tried it would be interesting to see how they preform marring and how long they last or if the rubber goes funny with certain lubes used as they all can but not much has been said on this subject but these cloths do need the right kind of product used with them.
> 
> I have no issue with buying cheaper products if they work as well at all but there are price points to suit everyone but that goes for products in all kind of industries.


why be so negative? Have you used the one he's ordered? Obviously not by your questions.. So why wait, why not buy one and get first hand experience 'if the rubber goes funny' , as you put it..


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

mike41 said:


> I just ordered a clay cloth from www.mainzcarcare.co.uk for £10 + postage, as part of their Xmas extravaganza,offer ends at midnight :thumb:
> http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/mainz-clay-cloth
> 
> Mike


the cheaper ones alread on offer with nearly a third of the price :doublesho


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive got to say i think a lot are overestimating the profits and underestimating the value. Buying one for yourself is cheap, customs will be cheap, and delivery won't be too bad. It can be a chance, and buying from a picture can be suprising when it arrives they are often not the same as the image (take it from me i have been getting select samples of many different products for a while now). But if you get what you pay for you will no doubt be happy assuming you want cheap. 
But buy a lot, customs goes up, and they are tyrants, delivery is a lot, you have to store them, pay for packaging, pay paypal fees, pay bank fees, factor in delivery losses, damages, and in certain places discount and all of a sudden the price of the product is only a fraction of the over all cost. This doesn't include the investment of finding quality, wading through the sh!te to get to the good. This is something the end user doesn't have to do, and something that you can all use for free to source what you want without the investment. 

Some people on here will NEVER be happy unless the cloths are CHEAPER than clay full stop, last forever, do a better job and come with free delivery. Some on here see ANY form of profit as a rip off, i really don't get this. You all go to work, earn money, there is NO difference

There are lots of clever people on here, who like to input into threads like this, simply to stir things up, they have no desire to buy, own or use something, but find an image on line and say "see". Fortunately for them talk is cheap, cheaper in fact than the cheap chinese products.

If you can't see the value in a product this is perfectly acceptable, if you want to source an alternative and test it for yourself this too is perfectly acceptable and i would advice it (with a modicum of warning attached), but simply stating things are "too expensive", people are making "too much money" blah blah blah when you have no actual knowledge of this is unfair. I won't speak for others, but if you knew how little i ACTUALLY make off our products you would realise just how hard i was working to keep costs down for you guys, whilst bringing you new and inventive products. Buy mine, buy someone else's, don't buy one at all, but don't just come on and slander what some of us are trying to achieve for you, if it wasn't for people like me taking a punt on certain items and having faith in my beliefs, you wouldn't have anything new to play with for fear of being branded a con artist or something. I really don't understand this forum sometimes


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> why be so negative? Have you used the one he's ordered? Obviously not by your questions.. So why wait, why not buy one and get first hand experience 'if the rubber goes funny' , as you put it..


I was actually trying to be helpful as I have always done on DW and always been honest and do more test then most with honest reviews on youtube which now has 39000 hits not bad for someone who just does things to help others in my free time for no money but to be helpful sorry if this offends you i do more for so many people on here to help others including driving many hours for meets etc

No negativity there the comment on rubber going funny goes for all clay cloths as I said it was a warning that more testing needs doing on this subject as there has been a short post that certain products should not be used on these but as ingredients vary in so many lubes and we dont know whats in them all that it is a subject that needs looking at before 10 cars down the road people are moaning that the clay cloth is no longer working. again im trying to be helpful

If money was not so tight for me at moment with xmas coming up and of course since i sold my business to help my mum with terminal cancer i would happily buy every product to test as i have done many times in past with my own money only ever been sent a few products for free and not though me asking for them I do my best to help DW sometimes i cant say what i want to say for fear of being banned so I drop hints on some subjects which i have got some nice pms for thanking me as they have got it.

I actually found your post quite offensive i pride myself on being honest and always try to help others what i am not good at is writing things down in words with out sounding to direct much easier to speak to in person


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Ive got to say i think a lot are overestimating the profits and underestimating the value. Buying one for yourself is cheap, customs will be cheap, and delivery won't be too bad. It can be a chance, and buying from a picture can be suprising when it arrives they are often not the same as the image (take it from me i have been getting select samples of many different products for a while now). But if you get what you pay for you will no doubt be happy assuming you want cheap.
> But buy a lot, customs goes up, and they are tyrants, delivery is a lot, you have to store them, pay for packaging, pay paypal fees, pay bank fees, factor in delivery losses, damages, and in certain places discount and all of a sudden the price of the product is only a fraction of the over all cost. This doesn't include the investment of finding quality, wading through the sh!te to get to the good. This is something the end user doesn't have to do, and something that you can all use for free to source what you want without the investment.
> 
> Some people on here will NEVER be happy unless the cloths are CHEAPER than clay full stop, last forever, do a better job and come with free delivery. Some on here see ANY form of profit as a rip off, i really don't get this. You all go to work, earn money, there is NO difference
> ...


Well said that man.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> the cheaper ones alread on offer with nearly a third of the price :doublesho


Whereabouts? I never bought it BTW

Mike


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Ive got to say i think a lot are overestimating the profits and underestimating the value. Buying one for yourself is cheap, customs will be cheap, and delivery won't be too bad. It can be a chance, and buying from a picture can be suprising when it arrives they are often not the same as the image (take it from me i have been getting select samples of many different products for a while now). But if you get what you pay for you will no doubt be happy assuming you want cheap.
> But buy a lot, customs goes up, and they are tyrants, delivery is a lot, you have to store them, pay for packaging, pay paypal fees, pay bank fees, factor in delivery losses, damages, and in certain places discount and all of a sudden the price of the product is only a fraction of the over all cost. This doesn't include the investment of finding quality, wading through the sh!te to get to the good. This is something the end user doesn't have to do, and something that you can all use for free to source what you want without the investment.
> 
> Some people on here will NEVER be happy unless the cloths are CHEAPER than clay full stop, last forever, do a better job and come with free delivery. Some on here see ANY form of profit as a rip off, i really don't get this. You all go to work, earn money, there is NO difference
> ...


everyones allowed an opinion and i for 1 think at £44 they are expensive, but if proved these are expensive to produce and buy in then i will accept that.
This thread is supposed to be about the cheap towels from china.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Lots of talk about £40 being inexpensive because of how many cars they will do etc

But why does that mean they can ask for that amount of money

What I mean is... For example sonax qd. In my opinion out performs £100+ waxes and only costs £50 for 5ltrs

Why can't something be cheaper and be better?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> Lots of talk about £40 being inexpensive because of how many cars they will do etc
> 
> But why does that mean they can ask for that amount of money
> 
> ...


Sonax is a great product and I agree there quick detailer works better on glass/ceramic products then some manufactures own top up products for water etchings problems see again something I been testing as water etching is a problem with coatings.

and no one says cheaper products cant be better but at times with certain accessories chepaer is not always better take the flexipads copys of chemical guys hex pads most who have tried both do say the chem guys ones last better thats detailing for you


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Goodfella36 said:


> I was actually trying to be helpful as I have always done on DW and always been honest and do more test then most with honest reviews on youtube which now has 39000 hits not bad for someone who just does things to help others in my free time for no money but to be helpful sorry if this offends you i do more for so many people on here to help others including driving many hours for meets etc
> 
> No negativity there the comment on rubber going funny goes for all clay cloths as I said it was a warning that more testing needs doing on this subject as there has been a short post that certain products should not be used on these but as ingredients vary in so many lubes and we dont know whats in them all that it is a subject that needs looking at before 10 cars down the road people are moaning that the clay cloth is no longer working. again im trying to be helpful
> 
> ...


Why would you find it offensive? I think if you read back your post then you'll see its pretty negative. All i'm saying is to try one and see. Why wait for reviews? surely there's no better judge of performance than yourself.. Anyway this is way off topic and my main point is the price which is too much imo.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Why would you find it offensive? I think if you read back your post then you'll see its pretty negative. All i'm saying is to try one and see. Why wait for reviews? surely there's no better judge of performance than yourself.. Anyway this is way off topic and my main point is the price which is too much imo.


I already have my answers direct from the manufactures which I have said they come in different quality go on alibaba there is a picture of one manufacture showing four different ones 3 with x by them as they know the quality is crap I talk direct to china korea and japan about products as I like to know the source of many products hell funny thing is some of the products we use here the durability claims are doubled by the importer you speak direct they will say 2 months gets here it says 4 months.

This is actually making me want to give up with DW to be honest after 7 years on hear its like what the point in trying to help others.

I have said there is other places to buy clay cloths then buy them not put anyone down only said small business dont make as much as people might think. and about lubes if i have come across negative then I apologise this is it for this thread from me personally


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

I ordered one of these today.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/All-Shine...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c39d975aa


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

A product is worth what people are willing to pay. Simple. 
Saying that I am not ignoring the r+d that goes into a product however if no-one was willing to pay £40 for the ADS clay cloth then they would either lower the price (which I am not saying they can or should do) or they would stop selling it. 

I have sold loads of items that people think are too expensive. If they sell, I keep the price. If they dont, I either lower the price if I can or is discontinue.

No-one should say a company is ripping you off because you dont know what has gone on in the background with regards to product cost, r+d , advertising, packaging design etc etc.

On a side note. Clay cloths with a ridge design like the ADS one are the best. I have tried others, plenty of them and they are just not as good.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Goodfella, come on now mate your blowing this well out of proportion. I've got nothing against you or any business making money not once have i said anything about any of these cloths aren't any good because as i mentioned i haven't used any of them.. I've only held one once which was the Nano towel, i don't know which is best worst or whatever. I know some are trying to make this into a issue and It's probably quite irritating for those importing them and suddenly along comes cheaper versions of something that's in the limelight at the moment.. But that's how things go sometimes. Look at the thread with the copies of the rupes polisher imagine how they must feel and they invented it! I don't know who first made the towels...But Anyway i thought this thread was about cheap chinese cloths not an individual company?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Goodfella, come on now mate your blowing this well out of proportion. I've got nothing against you or any business making money not once have i said anything about any of these cloths aren't any good because as i mentioned i haven't used any of them.. I've only held one once which was the Nano towel, i don't know which is best worst or whatever. I know some are trying to make this into a issue and It's probably quite irritating for those importing them and suddenly along comes cheaper versions of something that's in the limelight at the moment.. But that's how things go sometimes. Look at the thread with the copies of the rupes polisher imagine how they must feel and they invented it! I don't know who first made the towels...But Anyway i thought this thread was about cheap chinese cloths not an individual company?


Again I just want to reiterate, I have no problems with anyone who buys cheaper alternatives elsewhere, or with this alternatives themselves. Good luck to the op I really hope he enjoys his purchase. All I ask is people stop referring to "£40" as "too expensive" as this is assumption and not based on true sums. Also what is being brought over is not the same product cheaper, but a cheaper different product. Nothing more. My personal opinion is Dw would be boring without new products from new markets, and peeps taking a punt, it's what it's all about. Perspective is all I've asked personally


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MCVITEY said:


> I ordered one of these today.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/All-Shine...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c39d975aa


i've seen them and they do 2 sizes, let us know what its like


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> I already have my answers direct from the manufactures which I have said they come in different quality go on alibaba there is a picture of one manufacture showing four different ones 3 with x by them as they know the quality is crap I talk direct to china korea and japan about products as I like to know the source of many products hell funny thing is some of the products we use here the durability claims are doubled by the importer you speak direct they will say 2 months gets here it says 4 months.
> 
> This is actually making me want to give up with DW to be honest after 7 years on hear its like what the point in trying to help others.
> 
> I have said there is other places to buy clay cloths then buy them not put anyone down only said small business dont make as much as people might think. and about lubes if i have come across negative then I apologise this is it for this thread from me personally


I agree. The original point of this thread was to discuss the cheaper clay cloths and direct sourcing them from China. No one has had an issue with that. So why turn it into a bashing session for the more expensive ones?
There's a thread about Chinese copies of the Rupes Bigfoot, but I haven't read any posts there about Rupes dealers making excess profit. So, if you want a polishing machine, you can buy one for £80 or one that does the same basic function for £400, no one seems to have a problem with that and most can understand that someone using a polisher 30 or 40 hours a week can justify the cost of a Flex or Rupes. Others just buy the best because they can afford it and appreciate the quality and the nice little extra features you get.
You can buy a Carnuba wax for a tenner, or you can spend hundreds ( or more!) for _something basically the same_, so are the premium wax makers taking us for fools? Because that's the implication I read into some of the posts here knocking the price charged for a premium clay cloth.
:wall::wall::wall::wall:
Forums are ever the same unfortunately.
What I'm reading is some people not thinking about what they're writing and where they're writing it, the internet is a wonderful thing but EVERYTHING written there can crop up, out of context, in a Google search and that could seriously affect someone's livelihood. 
DW is popular because it's not heavily moderated and not biased toward any particular products, paying sponsors or not. That kind of freedom also carries some obligation to think before posting.


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

Well it arrived tis morning. Seems good quality. To be truthful with you I can't tell the difference between this and the chemical guys one.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just incase anyone is interested the Mainz car care one is from Germany if that makes a differnce.

I will be going with the ADS one as I've heard nowt but praise and I'd like to support Matt


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

MCVITEY said:


> Well it arrived tis morning. Seems good quality. To be truthful with you I can't tell the difference between this and the chemical guys one.


Sorry, I'm too lazy to go through the thread on my phone, how much did it cost and do you get stung with any import fees?

Thanks


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

m1pui said:


> Sorry, I'm too lazy to go through the thread on my phone, how much did it cost and do you get stung with any import fees?
> 
> Thanks


8 posts up you lazy git lol

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/All-Shine...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c39d975aa


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

bound to be rubbish ...shouldve paid £40


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MCVITEY said:


> Well it arrived tis morning. Seems good quality. To be truthful with you I can't tell the difference between this and the chemical guys one.


do you have the chem guys one


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

No just comparing it to the one on there website. I meant looks wise sorry. 

Lol at Steveo.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

MCVITEY said:


> 8 posts up you lazy git lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/All-Shine...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c39d975aa


Lol cheers. I haven't been following this thread rigorously and thought it was an alliexpress import, not from eBay.

At least I was honest in my request  and 8 posts on an iPhone is miles back when there's long posts to skim over :lol:

Edit: so did you make an offer or take it at asking  if its was cheap enough I might've been tempted to try it side by side with my ADS one


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

m1pui said:


> Lol cheers. I haven't been following this thread rigorously and thought it was an alliexpress import, not from eBay.
> 
> At least I was honest in my request  lol


True lol

The way I see it wether they are from china or where ever if it does the job Nuffsaid. If it dose not well my loss.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MCVITEY said:


> No just comparing it to the one on there website. I meant looks wise sorry.
> 
> Lol at Steveo.


ok but in fairness they cant be judged by look alone :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ge03 said:


> I agree. The original point of this thread was to discuss the cheaper clay cloths and direct sourcing them from China. No one has had an issue with that. So why turn it into a bashing session for the more expensive ones?
> There's a thread about Chinese copies of the Rupes Bigfoot, but I haven't read any posts there about Rupes dealers making excess profit. So, if you want a polishing machine, you can buy one for £80 or one that does the same basic function for £400, no one seems to have a problem with that and most can understand that someone using a polisher 30 or 40 hours a week can justify the cost of a Flex or Rupes. Others just buy the best because they can afford it and appreciate the quality and the nice little extra features you get.
> You can buy a Carnuba wax for a tenner, or you can spend hundreds ( or more!) for _something basically the same_, so are the premium wax makers taking us for fools? Because that's the implication I read into some of the posts here knocking the price charged for a premium clay cloth.
> :wall::wall::wall::wall:
> ...


Do a search and you'll fined expensive waxes get battered on here on what seems a weekly bases, people i thought are allowed an opinion as they do with them that have a go at the expensive waxes, but that is all it is an opinion.
when these clay cloths first came about and the price of them my first thought was they are alot of money for what you get and as i said before im open to facts as to why they cost that much. one intresting thing though, through the hole of this thread is people who have bought one call them the expensive one as you your self have


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

MCVITEY said:


> True lol
> 
> The way I see it wether they are from china or where ever if it does the job Nuffsaid. If it dose not well my loss.


Have u managed to try it yet?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Worth a shot. Could be a Good buy:thumb: I was gonna order one of the towels from china just to see what they're all about after all this drama, probably go for one these or something like it, seeing as they're uk based quicker delivery etc


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

imycool said:


> Have u managed to try it yet?


I was hoping to try it yesterday but didn't get a chance to. So if I get a chance today goin to try today.


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I tried it today. Allot faster than clay bar and did as good a job if not better. If it came down to it I would pay £40 for one but I didn't I paid £18 lol


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Mine arrived today also

A lot better quality than I expected. The mf backing feels very plush. Good size. And has the same look as the expensive ones

I'll give it a few tests tomorrow. Got a black van to polish so I will do a normal contamination removal test to see how well it works at its job. Then when polished up properly ill test the marring. Hopefully get a good photo to show also





Ps no customs bill yet?


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmmm.... Which one to order ... The cloth or the mitt?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Mine arrived today also
> 
> A lot better quality than I expected. The mf backing feels very plush. Good size. And has the same look as the expensive ones
> 
> ...


Yours looks great! Would love to know how you get on with it and also which seller you used/ price


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

lol, "Out of your imagine" 

Gotta love the Chinglish.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

justinio said:


> lol, "Out of your imagine"
> 
> Gotta love the Chinglish.


And the Exoellent :lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

update

its finaly here , took a while *no taxes *as it was just a tenner

looks very nice , soft pliable coating , nothing obviously cheap n nasty about it

heres the seller - roughly £10 all in

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...ng-Clay-Cloth-Normal-Material/1353735541.html

will report back once ive tried it , although not sure when with the weather


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dunno whats up with the pics^


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

I can see two pics alright.


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

any good?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

might try the allshine one


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

my pics dont seem to work for some reason

my aliexpress £10 is the same one as junior bear posted , not sure where he got his


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I can see all 4 of em


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

any update on these?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

not tried mine yet


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

tried it today ...fairly chilly english day , i did the cars glass first to break it in as ive seen mentioned elsewhere 

then rinsed and went over half the car using soap suds as lube , works a treat if you ask me , could feel it cutting off the bonded bits and its nice and slick now

cant see any marring in the low winter sun , will look again under petrol station lighting another day thats why ive done half the car 

if it was a really nice car i would maybe wait and use it on a warmer day ? the cold possibly makes it a tad stiff


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

If you use a bucket of warm water to rinse in you should find it plenty workable


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah good idea


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

So would you suggest it getting one?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Flaffy_91 said:


> So would you suggest it getting one?


yeah its good for a tenner :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I really can't be bothered to read every post but in a lot of threads people say that the ads cloth saves time, yet on a video review I saw the cloth being used took about 3x as long on a panel as when I'm claying with 'clay' 

Very sceptical about paying £40 and not living up to expectation tbh

Also there's so many rules in using it to make it 'work' how they want it to. Surely even a cheap cloth you could change the rules to suit it surely?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

didnt take me 3x times longer , fold the cloth over and throw on some suds then a carefull wipe over making sure you dont miss bits , takes no time at all


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> didnt take me 3x times longer , fold the cloth over and throw on some suds then a carefull wipe over making sure you dont miss bits , takes no time at all


Weird

Oh well

Might try a £10 one but unsure as of yet as I have loads of clay :lol:


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> tried it today ...fairly chilly english day , i did the cars glass first to break it in as ive seen mentioned elsewhere
> 
> then rinsed and went over half the car using soap suds as lube , works a treat if you ask me , could feel it cutting off the bonded bits and its nice and slick now
> 
> ...


Might be a dumb question Steve but what method of payment did you use? there are a lot of untrustworthy ones so I'd rather use one that I know has been used previously without problems.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i paid with a visa card...ive got one that i move over a few quid to incase anything happens they wont get to my main account


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i bought a smaller clay cloth of ebay uk for £12 just waiting for it to tun up


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ardenvxr said:


> i bought a smaller clay cloth of ebay uk for £12 just waiting for it to tun up


got an item number or seller id , cant see any myself


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> got an item number or seller id , cant see any myself


261364824908 :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

cheers..was thinking about getting another to cut up for smaller areas on the car


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> cheers..was thinking about getting another to cut up for smaller areas on the car


no worries,bargain imo :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

even better mine arrived today! its actually a clay mitt so you put your hand inside to use it


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Give it a go, china has a lot of oem, some of these are leak or some even make an exact copy of it. Got a das-6 pro back some time it cost 40-60 retail each so I guess buying in large scale should be much cheaper!


----------

